
Joxa – A concurrent, distributed Lisp - emidln
http://joxa.org/
======
yellowapple
How does this compare with Lisp-Flavored Erlang
([http://lfe.io/](http://lfe.io/))? Any particular advantages or
disadvantages?

EDIT: answering my own question:
[http://www.ericbmerritt.com/2012/02/21/differences-
between-j...](http://www.ericbmerritt.com/2012/02/21/differences-between-joxa-
and-lfe.html)

~~~
junke
Not arguing about Lisp 1 vs Lisp 2, but the example seems broken:

    
    
        (defun hello-world ()
           'hello-world)
    
        (: hello-world)
    

I freshly compiled LFE to test that and what is written above return an error.
Besides, you can already call (hello-world) without problem.

------
desireco42
+1 for better title.

So I know about Joxa from another HN post related to BEAM based languages. I
think that post better represents context for this Lispy-not-Erlang.

I have to say, I really like it, I plan to play more with it, but I think BEAM
is solid platform and something I am not jaded with like with JVM, which
probably is also excellent platform, just dealing with it /w JRuby soured me
for life.

Anyhow, excellent effort, the other Lisp on BEAM LFE is great as well. Off to
play with Joxa.

~~~
bmh100
Why are you jaded with the JVM? Would that lead you to choose Joxa over
Clojure?

~~~
desireco42
I think I referred of joy of using JRuby, nominally it is much faster, but
problems with it are just not worth it. It is very hard to compare Joxa vs.
Clojure, but I would definitely appreciate BEAM way more, especially as I like
Elixir and Erlang a lot.

------
carterehsmith
I am interested in the "concurrent, distributed" part.

But the web site does not provide any examples, or explanation.

Do you guys plan to add more info on that?

~~~
whichdan
Check out the joxa-otp* source[0]. If you aren't familiar with Erlang, they
map up to its OTP concepts[1].

[0]
[https://github.com/joxa/joxa/tree/master/src](https://github.com/joxa/joxa/tree/master/src)

[1] [http://learnyousomeerlang.com/what-is-
otp](http://learnyousomeerlang.com/what-is-otp)

------
bruxis
Can this please have a more informative title?

Joxa - Yet Another Lisp /s

Joxa - Concurrent Distributed Lisp

~~~
jonathonf
Joxa - A Lisp on the Erlang VM

~~~
tempodox
I would have found that title most informative.

------
throwaway7645
Neat little project

------
Yan_Coutinho
Lisp is very weird. I was watching a web development video in Lisp (
[https://www.liveedu.tv/foamy125/videos/K0QWA-a-simple-
landin...](https://www.liveedu.tv/foamy125/videos/K0QWA-a-simple-landing-page-
in-common-lisp-3) ) and now I understand why people prefer PHP.

